# Lexington Kentucky Snow Removal and Salting.



## kyfireman2004 (Nov 12, 2007)

Its Dec 2010 .......Hi everyone I just helped a friend plow this week that was down with a bad back. I am hooked, I have a pressure washing business that i pretty much shut down durning the colder months. www.ecofriendlypressurewashing.com .....I will have have a couple of trucks on the road next season.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

If you get a truck or 2 next year, give me a holler, I am in Lexington and I sub for a large company as well as have my own properties, and I have had to turn down work cause I can not get to it all...
I am going to buy another truck this summer, but I hope to have several more of my own accounts...

but beware, I am very picky and the lot has to be clean, not half done like some of the big landscaping companies are leaving them....


----------

